# Happy Birthday Michele/irnfit!



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wishing you a very happy first Birthday as a Grandma :kiss:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! Happy Birthday Grandma Michele. arty:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

WHOA! And I just realized it is an extra special one with a zero! So happy 40th Grandma!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo: HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND!!!:whoo::whoo:
I hope it is a great one - of course how could it not with that beautiful little baby boy in your life now!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Michelle!!

Ryan


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Wishing you the best!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday and I hope your day is a Special one


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Have a great day, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"Wow, it's hard to get 40 balloons delivered...but I did it"
"HAPPY BIRTHDAY"


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Michele. I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Michele! Have a wonderful day


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICHELE!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Michele!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a special birthday! Enjoy it surrounded by the people you love.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*"HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICHELE"*


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Michele.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie and Chelsie wag their tails for you!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I hope you are having a great birthday!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks you guys!!!!! 40 ound: ound: ound: Well, it's only a number. The day started out great because Tuesday is my day off. I had my hair colored and cut and spent some time with baby Julian. 

Then, DD, SIL and Julian decided to stop by the house. Then my son dropped by - what a nice surprise. Except he wasn't taking some time off to visit (at least not voluntarily). He just got laid off. But he is in a good frame of mind. He gets a pretty good severence pay. It's just the timing that sucks with the economy. DH and DIL came home and we all had dinner together.

I had my family with me, so the day was perfect! And you guys are the icing on the cake. :grouphug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICHELE, AND ENJOY YOUR NEW STATUS AS A GRANDMOTHER TO JULIAN. DOUBLE BLESSINGS!*


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Happy birthday Michele! Sounds like it was terrific!

Beverly


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday, Michele!arty:
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Happy, happy birthday, Michele!!!!!! Glad to hear you had a great day off! * :whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Michele!!! Nice that you got to spend it with your DD and grandson.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Michele!!!!!*


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Michele, have a good one!!
Carole


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Michele!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day! Have a great year!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry I am late! 

:juggle::cheer2: HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICHELE! :cheer2::juggle:

Sounds like you had a wonderful day!:whoo:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Michele!!! glad you had a goo one!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Belated Happy Birthday wishes Michele!


----------

